# Decals or Stickers?



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

A couple of my diesel engines and some rolling stock are in need of new markings. Some places offer water-based decals while others offer stick-on. I have no clue which would be better, but have always felt I should try to use what was originally used by Gilbert. Does anyone out there have an idea which is better or which should never be used? Any opinions are welcome here as I want the best for my babies.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I believe Gilbert used paint and stamps: someone correct me if I'm wrong. That said, I'd say use either the cheaper of the two, or the one you're more talented with. If historical accuracy is important to you, it's possible to order the stamps, though.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Reckers said:


> I believe Gilbert used paint and stamps: someone correct me if I'm wrong. That said, I'd say use either the cheaper of the two, or the one you're more talented with. If historical accuracy is important to you, it's possible to order the stamps, though.


Stamps are available, but they take a lot of practice to get it right. I was so frustrated with my stamps I put them on ebay. Let someone else get an ulcer.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I can relate: trying to get that lil bugger perfectly horizontal would drive me nuts! I'd go decal, if I were doing it.


----------

